#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Наставления Мастера Фоюаня на семидневках усиленной медитации, 1998г.

## Еше Нинбо

Перевод производится на основе Сборника наставлений по Дхарме Мастера Фоюаня, издание 2011 года, монастырь Юньмэнь.
Главный редактор: бхикшу Шакья (Ши) Минсян, бхикшу Шакья Юаньцзюн, упасака Фэн Сюечэн
Ответственный редактор: бхикшу Шакья (Ши) Кайчжи

В сборник вошли наставления, данные Мастером Фоюанем во время традиционных пятинедельных зимних периодов усиленной чань-медитации  монастыря Юньмэнь за 1998, 2000, 2001 и 2004гг.



*Год У-инь (1998г.)*

----------

AndyZ (11.08.2014), Chhyu Dorje (22.01.2015), Dojos (30.01.2015), Lanky (23.01.2015), Бо (09.08.2014), Гошка (24.01.2015), Дордже (12.08.2015), Николас (22.01.2015), Ольга Карпова (11.08.2014), Татсат (19.09.2014), Эделизи (10.08.2014), Юй Кан (09.08.2014)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Полный перевод наставлений досточтимого Фоюаня на усиленном периоде медитации, 1998 год:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (22.01.2015), Dojos (30.01.2015), Аше (22.01.2015), Бо (22.01.2015), Татсат (25.01.2015), Юй Кан (22.01.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

А у вас не будет обложки в более хорошем качестве?! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А у вас не будет обложки в более хорошем качестве?! Заранее спасибо!


Это скан с книги оригинала (Сборник наставлений, стихов, изречений досточтимого Фоюаня). Книга очень хорошего качества, в твёрдом переплёте, скан получился не очень. Я в будущем планирую издать на русском языке перевод.

----------

Ersh (25.01.2015), Lanky (23.01.2015), Алик (22.01.2015), Николас (22.01.2015), Эделизи (22.01.2015)

----------

